# Four shot inside Clayton County Walmart after man mishandles gun, police say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

CLAYTON COUNTY, Ga. — A total of four people were injured after a 29-year-old man mishandled his gun, shooting himself and three others, Lovejoy police said.
Police say they responded to Walmart for a persons shot call. When they arrived, officials determined that Michael Walton had been negligent with his gun when it fired a round, striking him and three others.

full article here: Four shot inside Clayton County Walmart after man mishandles gun, police say


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow....you have to wonder what the heck was he doing???


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

First thing ran through my mind as "Alec Baldwin?". 
That must have been one seeing eye round. Amazing the stupidity out there.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From the article, it says the gun was "Unholstered". I have to wonder if he just had the gun stuck in his waistband, and if so if it started to fall and he grabbed at it.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

If police findings are true the guy is an imbecile. Things like this discredit the firearm owners.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"Further investigation showed the gun was loaded and un-holstered"

Need more details. He could have killed himself and worse an innocent bystander. Perhaps trying to catch a falling striker fired pistol or the FBI dance floor routine😮


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't tell me the Main-Stream Media isn't going to run with this story ... 
I can hear them now ...
Just a prime example of why law abiding folks shouldn't carry guns .. they shoot themselves and innocent bystanders ... I hope there is more to this story than the news has it portrayed as .
Gary


----------



## Texas Yankee (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, it did happen in a Walmart - that magical place where the "People of Walmart" live . . . .


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> First thing ran through my mind as "Alec Baldwin?".
> That must have been one seeing eye round. Amazing the stupidity out there.


magic bullet


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Another Idiot with gun .. 
Damn ., so many out there😆


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Hg007 said:


> Another Idiot with gun ..
> Damn ., so many out there😆


Yep....makes you wonder. Seems like they are multiplying too.....


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Hg007 said:


> Another Idiot with gun ..
> Damn ., so many out there😆


So many .... Idiots right ?
Gary


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

I was behind a Walmart customer that had a full-size Glock hanging out his back pocket. This could have been easily grabbed by anyone behind him in those long Walmart lines. My inner self wanted to say something, but reasoning with that level of ignorance would probably do more harm than good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brazz said:


> I was behind a Walmart customer that had a full-size Glock hanging out his back pocket. This could have been easily grabbed by anyone behind him in those long Walmart lines. My inner self wanted to say something, but reasoning with that level of ignorance would probably do more harm than good.


Yes, I have read a few stories of that actually happening. I think it is a bad idea too, unless you are at least using a retention holster like the police use.


----------

